
Elon Musk to pay for water stations, filtration at all Flint schools - petethomas
https://www.mlive.com/news/flint/index.ssf/2018/10/elon_musk_to_pay_for_water_sta.html
======
rmason
Michigan legislators under pressure from the auto dealer lobby passed without
debate a law at 2 am preventing Tesla from selling cars in the state.

Musk's response was to establish Tesla Tool & Die in Grand Rapids hiring over
a hundred employees. Now he's helping Flint children receive clean water in
their schools. You don't see the auto dealers in the state helping Flint.

Currently if you want to buy a Tesla you need to either go to Chicago or
Cleveland.

------
prolikewh0a
Good for him doing this, but how about as a country we solve this problem? I
thought this was the richest most advanced country on the face of Earth ever?
We can't even provide water that doesn't give you cancer or mental
disabilities? Come on.

~~~
iforgotpassword
Well, most of the money simply doesn't belong to the right people
unfortunately. But that's a problem pretty much anywhere on this planet.

Musk might be a nutjob and I'm already seeing the day where he goes completely
bonkers, but sometimes that guy just gets shit done where others would talk
and talk and talk. I wonder how he'll be remembered in a hundred years.

------
java-man
is it possible to filter lead using a filter? how good are these filters?

wouldn't make more sense to actually fix the root cause, i.e. the pipes?

~~~
village-idiot
Reverse Osmosis systems will remove lead.

